# Pectoral workout for ectomorphs



## Liber Pater (Feb 25, 2020)

What, in your opinion, are the best exercises, number of reps, and number of days per week for an ectomorph to get better (i.e. larger and firmer) pecs?
It is easy enough to find exercises that work the right muscle groups, but I am still trying to figure out the optimal number of rest days and the optimal number of reps.
Does anyone have advice? I am trying to build a more muscular and defined but still relatively slender form.


----------



## Richard Harrow (Feb 25, 2020)

Pick a weight in which you can perform 10-12 reps.  Focus on incline and decline bench press.  Straight bench is overrated in terms of visible chest development.  Do about 4-5 sets of each, finish off with a set of push ups to failure.  It doesn't take too much, just be consistent.  If you have the energy, you can throw in some cable rows.  Stay off the pec-deck (pec fly machine), it's for overweight beginners and women.


----------



## Prince Lotor (Feb 25, 2020)

Just watch this guy https://www.youtube.com/user/icecream4PRs/videos?disable_polymer=1 he cites scientific exercise studies and has everything from going over individual exercises to comprehensive routines including reps per workout and per week regarding adequate recovery periods. His videos were pretty helpful when working out my own routines.

You can't really isolate your pecs to target I don't think, there are certain chest focused exercises that activate them more heavily but you get chest activation with many different exercises like bicep curls, overhead presses, lateral raises, etc. Do your pec focused exercises like bench or incline press, butterflys, push-ups, etc. at the start of your workout so you can do heavier weights instead of having your chest worn out. Practice proper form on your exercises so that you are actually activating the muscles you are focusing on in that exercise and build that mind-muscle connection. 1 good rep is better than 10 sloppy ones.


----------



## Richard Harrow (Feb 25, 2020)

Prince Lotor said:


> You can't really isolate your pecs


You can, but more often than not it's ideal towards the end of the workout.  Compound exercises are best (in my opinion) performed at the beginning when you can do them heavy as you pointed out.  Pec flys are pretty isolating with the biceps used as a stabilizing muscle but simply pale in comparison to incline/decline bench in terms of noticeable chest improvement.


----------



## ??? (Feb 25, 2020)

Dumbbell hex press, Arnold Flys, and various bench presses already mentioned. Do 6 to 12 reps, 5 sets. When you can do 5 x 12 x n weight, increase the weight and drop the reps.

To get big you must get strong.


----------



## Zamzz (Feb 25, 2020)

Lol nothing, y'all skinny mfs will remain shaped like a stick forever cause you can't put on any muscle. But you can eat anything you like without having to worry about getting fat so still a win?


----------



## Prince Lotor (Feb 27, 2020)

Oh yeah, this is also a really good video explaining the difference between your upper and lower pecs and how different exercises hit your pecs differently and why. This guy has very good and informative videos as well.


----------



## JustFuckinaDude (Feb 28, 2020)

I can’t add much that hasn’t already been said, except this one little bit:

Stop thinking of yourself as an“ectomorph”. It’s bunk. It’s a great way to pass the buck off to “genetics” as an excuse for your lack of results, but it’s an excuse. Train hard, eat a lot, and get plenty of sleep. You’ll see progress.


----------



## Rice Is Ready (Apr 12, 2020)

Wide push ups with weight on your back.


----------



## Chad Nasty (Apr 15, 2020)

Right now since I don't have the gym equipment I use 100lb's of resistance bands. I do flys and standing presses and bodyweight dips. When in the gym I do strictly dumbbell presses, flys and weighted dips.  I want to especially emphasize the importance of dips when it comes to building good pectorals.


----------

